# Fantasy & Science Fiction Blogs



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone know good blogs that review or have information about science fiction and fantasy books and authors?


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 9, 2011)

The Fantasy Book Critic springs to mind -- in part because he's been so enthusiastic about my first two novels, I have to admit, but I do think he provides a good and honest overview:

Fantasy Book Critic

Cybermage is another very good review source (again, first noted because of a very positive review of one of my novels). He tends to cover media as well as books:

The Noise Within by Ian Whates (Book 1) Cybermage

And then  there's the Speculative Book review:

http://speculativebookreview.blogspot.com/


Hope they're of some help.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for those


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 10, 2011)

Patrick's Fantasy Hotlist
BSC Review
Graeme's Fantasy Reviews
SciFi Chick


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for those. I'll give them all a look.


----------



## Neal Asher (Mar 30, 2011)

Walker of Worlds is a good one: Walker of Worlds


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jun 19, 2011)

If you're really stuck there's always mine: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.com/ 

If you scroll down the left-hand column there's a list of books reviewed so far.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll give another recommendation for Pat's Fantasy Hotlist. He has lots of giveaways as well.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Jun 19, 2011)

Two book-blogging friends of mine:

Floor-to-Ceiling Books

Gav Reads

Also, I review about one fantasy book a month on my blog (and mention my own once in a blue moon!)


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't speak to the quality as most of these are new to me, and it's a fairly old list, so a couple of the links are defunct, but I came across this today and thought of this thread:

http://www.distancelearningnet.com/blog/2009/top-100-science-fiction-blogs/

After looking over the list and visiting several sites, I added SF Signal, SF Scope, and Tor (which I already knew about) and "I Hope I Didn't Just Give Away the Ending" (which was new to me, and he covers too much fantasy (for me) but it looked kind of interesting).


----------



## murphy (Jun 20, 2011)

John Scalzi's blog, Whatever:

http://whatever.scalzi.com/


----------



## P.G.Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

If you'll excuse the shameless self-promotion, I'm reviews editor at Impossible Podcasts: http://impossiblepodcasts.blogspot.com/

We post book reviews and author interviews - mostly in written format but we've just (and I do mean just!) started to podcast our reviews as well. In fact, our latest post is an interview with Simon Kurt Unsworth, author of 'Quiet Houses'. Feel free to stop by and have a listen, and please don't hesitate to give me feedback. I'd be interested to know what people think!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to check that out P.G. Bell.


----------

